# I need some more info about a Home Theater System I am about to get



## xLinkinPark209x (Feb 10, 2009)

I am planing on getting a LG DVD Home theater system and also a Sony Receiver. I am getting the Sony Receiver because the LG does not have many ports on the back of it. The receiver is going to have my PS3, TV, DirectTV, and Xbox 360 hooked up to it and also the LG speakers are also going to be hooked up to it. The DVD player will also be hooked up to the Receiver and I would like to know would this set up work fine? Like I would get sound out of the speakers for all of the items I plan on hooking up together. I know how to set it up so if it doesn't work then...well idk what I would do lol. Here are the links of the LG DVD surround sound system and Sony Receiver.

Sony Receiver:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8724437&st=receiver&type=product&id=1200703058207

LG Home Theater System:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8713859&type=product&id=1199496528131

Oh and I also plan on hooking up 2 more speakers to the Sony Receiver to make it a full 7.1 experience 



OH WOOPS, after looking in the category section again i see the home theater section...i was only looking in the left column, not the right...sorry.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The LG system is redundant. Don't buy it and the Sony. Go buy a DVD player that up-converts DVD's to 1280p (cause the Sony will not) EXAMPLE and a set of speakers like THIS ONE and you'll have a complete system.


----------

